# NEW PRODUCT: Dynatech's LS2 Long Tube Header Package



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

We are now taking orders for the new Dynatech long tube header package for the LS2 -










115-734320S 2005-'06 Dynatech GTO long tube header package. Comes complete with everything required for the install. One part number does it all! Our regular retail is $1499.99. Just give us a call or e-mail for introductory pricing that will apply to the first 15 sets! They should start shipping the end of this week or the beginning of next week.

Have a good day!



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok, they are ready to go!


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

The pile is getting smaller! We own all of the SuperMaxx long tubes for the GTO. Bought the first production run!


----------

